# IZMIR | Projects & Construction



## meds

Sunucu Plaza - u/c

Click on the image to enlarge it



Condomium - Nearly Copmleted

Click on the image to enlarge it


----------



## Jakob

7800 Cesme: 3 floors - Completed


----------



## Gordion

I like it.


----------



## Densetsu

Will it be unpainted concrete like the renders?

http://www.emrearolat.com/v3/images/064_03.jpg


----------



## meds

^

Thats Fideltus Çeşme and its still u/c. Jakob showed the wrong renders. The completed project is 7800 Çeşme


----------



## Jakob

Thanks a lot Meds! I was totally mistaken. Thought it was the same project!  I changed and corrected everything!


----------



## meds

no problem at all 
btw, thanks for all your great work around here


----------



## Jakob

Park Tower: 26 fl - U/C



























The Port Residence (25F) and Kordonkule (20F) - U/C



























Parsan Hotel Project: 8 floors - U/C




















Aya Vukla Church - U/R



> İZMİR - One of the historical values of İzmir, Aya Vukla Church will be rescued in a project conducted by the İzmir High Technology Institute, Faculty of Architecture and Restoration.
> 
> Constructed as a orthodox church in the 1860s, Aya Vukla Church was later reopened by Atatürk as the first museum of İzmir under the name "Asar-i Antika Müzesi." The museum was home to many representations of various of Aegean civilizations, history and republic reforms. However, these works disappeared in one way or another. The museum was later used as the workshop of İzmir State Opera and Ballet. After a serious fire, the workshop had to be relocated and the museum lost many original pieces to thieves.
> 
> Aya Vukla, whose roof has been seriously damaged, is waiting to be saved for years. The İzmir Municipality has already begun salvage work on Aya Vukla, which is expected to cost 1.5 million Turkish lira.


----------



## meds

Jakob said:


> Park Tower: 26 fl - U/C


the project is changed?










when we zoom


----------



## meds

more updates

Port & Kordonkule

Click on the image to enlarge it



Renovation

Click on the images to enlarge them

 

Parsan Hotel

Click on the image to enlarge it


----------



## meds

Jakob said:


> *Folkart Narlıdere Houses: 8 floors - Under Construction*
> 
> There will be 168 flats of five different types in the Folkart Narlıdere Residences designed by architect Emre Arolat with worldwide fame. It is also the most luxurious hosing project in Turkey


Updates from today 

Click on the images to enlarge them


----------



## Jakob

Ege Park - U/C





















The Port Residence (25 fl) and Kordonkule (20 fl) - U/C





















Parsan Hotel : 8 floors - U/C





















Aya Vukla Church - U/R



> İZMİR - One of the historical values of İzmir, Aya Vukla Church will be rescued in a project conducted by the İzmir High Technology Institute, Faculty of Architecture and Restoration.
> 
> Constructed as a orthodox church in the 1860s, Aya Vukla Church was later reopened by Atatürk as the first museum of İzmir under the name "Asar-i Antika Müzesi." The museum was home to many representations of various of Aegean civilizations, history and republic reforms. However, these works disappeared in one way or another. The museum was later used as the workshop of İzmir State Opera and Ballet. After a serious fire, the workshop had to be relocated and the museum lost many original pieces to thieves.
> 
> Aya Vukla, whose roof has been seriously damaged, is waiting to be saved for years. The İzmir Municipality has already begun salvage work on Aya Vukla, which is expected to cost 1.5 million Turkish lira.























Port Alaçatı - U/C


----------



## Gordion

I loved the Port Alacati project.


----------



## Jakob

Karşıyaka Plaza and Shopping Center: 29 fl - Pro


























The Port Residence: 25 fl - U/C





































Folkart Plaza: 22 fl - U/C













































Üçkuyular Cruise Port: 20 fl - App




































Hasan Uğurluoğlu Apartmants: 8 fl - U/C












Parsan Hotel: 8 floors - U/C





































Nurhan Plaza: 8 fl - Pro











Özgörkeylers Plaza: 6 fl - U/R




















Kordon historical houses renovation projects - U/R


----------



## meds

> *’Modern cruise ship port will boost İzmir tourism’*​
> Doğan News Agency
> 
> İZMİR - A joint initiative of theİzmirChamber of Commerce and Costa, an Italian cruise firm, plans to build a modern port for cruise ships in Turkey’s biggest city in the Aegean region. The port is crucial for tourism, say the businessmen
> 
> Turkey's biggest city on the Aegean coast is about to have a port for cruise ships that lives to its reputation.
> 
> The İzmir Chamber of Commerce, or İZTO, and Costa, an Italian cruise firm, have joined forces to built one of the most modern ports in the Mediterranean at Üçkuyular, İzmir. The two parties have signed a booking note for the $75 million investment.
> 
> Ekrem Demirtaş, president of the İZTO ruling board, said eight cruisers would be able to anchor at the port side by side at the same time. Pierluigi Foschi, president and CEO of Costa, said: "We will flood the shores of the Aegean with tourists."
> 
> İzmir has become one of the top three ports in Turkey, handling 320,000 passengers in the last five years and is expected to enter the top five in the Mediterranean with the new port.
> 
> Demirtaş said tourism had great importance in their vision of İzmir and added that when they started to work on cruise-based tourism in 2004, İzmir was a zero in the area.
> 
> "Previously, there were only two ships arriving a year, and they were ones that had lost their way," said Demirtaş, adding that they needed to start from the scratch.
> 
> "We started to talk with cruise firms," he explained. "We have decreased the port fees with support from Binali Yıldırım, the minister of transportation. They did not like the port of Alsancak; we did everything they have asked with the support of the mayor of the municipality, Ahmet Priştina."
> 
> Demirtaş pointed out that through this project the number of cruise passengers visiting Izmir reached 320,000 and this year 360,000 tourists were expected from 136 ships.
> 
> Demirtaş said they had high hopes for the port.
> 
> "We will push 400,000 tourists with constantly added ships," said Demirtaş, explaining why they needed the new port. "Our new target is having 1 million cruise passengers visiting every year to compete with cities like Barcelona which is visited by 2.1 million."
> 
> Demirtaş said the Privatization Administration would put the Üçkuyular zone up for bidding after the necessary paperwork was done, such as the approval of the Preservation Board. Demirtaş said they would attend to the bidding by the partnership they had formed with Costa and would build the port in 18 months for $75 million.
> 
> "The local partners in İzmir will have 33% of the shares and the foreigners 67%, Turkey is an indispensible market for us," Foschi said on behalf of Costa.
> 
> "As we grow, we build more ships and increase our cruises," he explained. "Our target for now is building four or five ports in the Aegean."
> 
> Foschi said there would be a great increase in the number of cruises, and added that they were planning to bring 400,000 tourists by sea.


http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/english/home/


----------



## Gordion

Great new port for Izmir.


----------



## Jakob

Zorlu Plaza - Pro


*Proposal 1*
Architect: Emre Arolat
























































*Proposal 2*

















































İşGYO Plaza: 35 fl & 30 fl - Pro











































































Ege Park - U/C





















The Port Residence: 25 fl - U/C






























Sunucu Plaza: 25 fl & 20 fl - U/C





















Kordonkule: 20 fl - U/C





















Özgörkey Tower: 20 fl - Pro












Parsan Hotel Project: 8 floors - U/C






























Kavaflar reconstruction works - U/R


----------



## meds

Portville is not in Izmir. Please fix it


----------



## Jakob

Tekfen-Oz Twins - App

Approximately, the construction will start in 2010.


----------



## meds

New page for the updates


----------



## meds

The Port Residence: 25 fl - U/C


----------



## meds

Özgörkeylers Hotel Refurb - Opening end of 2009



Parsan Hotel: 8 floors - U/C

 

Restorations


----------



## cuysal88

long time no update hno:


----------



## Jakob

*Bayraklı-Tekfen-Oz Skyscraper Project - App*







































*Ege Park - U/C*





















*The Port Residence: 25 fl - U/C*




























*Sunucu Plaza: 25 fl & 20 fl - U/C*





















*Kordon historical houses renovation projects - U/R*


----------



## Gordion

Jakob said:


> *Bayraklı-Tekfen-Oz Skyscraper Project - App*


This one is great project for Izmir, how tall it is?


----------



## Jakob

*Megapol Tower: 25fl - U/C*






























*The Port Residence: 25 fl - U/C*














































*Kordonkule: 20 fl - U/C*






























*Parsan Hotel : 8 floors - U/C*






























*Salhane Business Center: 6 floors - Completed*


----------



## Alpos

_*Tekfen-Oz Twins - App is the best...*_


----------



## Jakob

*Megapol Tower: 112m / 26 fl - U/C*

*Megapol Tower: 112m / 26 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob

*Parsan Hotel: 8fl - U/C*

*Parsan Hotel: 8fl - U/C*


----------



## meds

Winning design revealed for Izmir opera house

groundbreaking is scheduled to take place in 2012 :cheers:


----------



## meds

These twins are u/c in Izmirs new CBD. 

Folkart Bayraklı - 165m


----------



## meds

This one is also under construction


----------



## cbk

Tepesinde Radisson Blu logosu bulunan Beyaz İnci isimli şık gökdelen projesi 2013'e kadar beklemede sanırım. Radisson Blu sitesinde 2013 ortasına kadar yeni açılacak otelleri sıralamışlar ve maalesef listede İzmir yok. Ama şirket başka bir otelle veya şirketle anlaşıp projeyi hayata geçirir mi bilemiyorum. Umarım yapılır.


----------



## serhat

meds said:


> These twins are u/c in Izmirs new CBD.
> 
> Folkart Bayraklı - 165m


New height 180 meter(591ft) 42 floor.


----------



## denizpolat

*
Miray Office Building
Izmir, Turkey
*





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## denizpolat

*Mistral Tower Izmir, Turkey*

Homepage































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## denizpolat

*Parsan Konak Hotel*


















*
Parsan Konak Hotel*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## dogu35

*35. SOKAK*



















Three quarters of the project built using the light steel structure system by Aksan Construction is composed of green areas. It is the first and only sustainable dwelling project submitted to Breeam from Turkey and designed by 2010 National, prize winning, Mater Architect Mehmet Kutukcuoglu. The 35. Sokak is made up of a single street extending for 2 km, aiming to host a total population of 2000 people, just like an Aegean town. 










İnsanoğlu geleneksel olarak hep coğrafi bir eşiğe kurmuştur yerleşimlerini. Karşıyaka’dan Menemen’e giden yol üzerinde doğudaki dağlar ile batıdaki ovanın birleştiği çizgide filizlenen İzmir’in yeni kentsel gelişim alanı, çoktandır unutulmuş bu prensibi yeniden hatırlatır gibidir. Düzlüğü kuşatan koruma altındaki tarım alanları ile tepeler arasında uzanan bu şerit, yolu, metrosu, üniversitesi ve kentsel donatıları ile İzmir’in tartışmasız en gözde yeni konut bölgesi olacaktır. 35. Sokak’ın sakinleri, işte böyle bir coğrafyada, yamaçlara yaslanmış mekanlarından ovadaki bahçeleri ve ardında uzanan Ege Denizi’ni seyrederken toprağın, komşuluğun ve huzurun tadını yeniden keşfedeceklerdir. 
Kent ile kırın buluştuğu böylesi bir alanda apartman bloğu ile kır evini buluşturan bir tipoloji geliştirdik. İki kilometrelik tek bir sokak boyunca müstakiliyet ile sosyal yaşamı iç içe kurguladığımız bir yerleşim stratejisi bu. Aynı sokak çizgisi üzerine özel alanları, sosyal donatıları, servis alanlarını ve altyapı hatlarını yerleştirdik. Böylece yapının kıvrımları arasında ve çevresinde kesintisiz geniş yeşil alanlara yer açtık.
2000 kişilik bir nüfusa ev sahipliği yapacak olan 35. Sokak, tıpkı geleneksel bir Ege kasabası gibi batıya bakan yamaçlara serilmiştir. Arazinin hareketli coğrafi yapısının da yardımıyla, 6 ev tipi çeşitli farklılıklarla tekrar ederken, arasına boşluklar, kahveler, kitaplıklar ve başka sosyal mekanlar oluşturulan dinamik bir mekan silsilesi yaratmıştır. Sokak ve aradaki avlular, hiçbir noktada birbirinin tekrarı değildir. Her seferinde toprak ve manzara ile özgün ilişkiler kura kura ilerler.
Duvarını sokağını bahçesini paylaşan, yaşadığı çevreye duyarlı ve hayatın tadını çıkarmaya meyilli insanlara sunduğumuz bir ortam burası. Her yaş grubuna, en çok da çocuklara verdiğimiz bir fırsat. Uzun zamandır şehir hayatımızdan çıkardığımız akşamüstü gezintilerinin, sokak oyunlarının ve muhabbetlerinin mekanı. Kentin hemen kıyısında, kır havasını solurken bunun bedelini ıssızlık ve yalnızlıkla ödemeyen; aksine doğanın ve huzurun tadını komşuları ile birlikte çıkaranların dünyası. 35. Sokak, uzun bir süredir yapa yapa, konuşa konuşa inşa ettiğimiz mimari ve insani değerlerin bir ürünü gibi geliyor bize. Bugüne kadar zihnimizde yaşattığımız sokağın içinde gezineceğimiz günü sabırsızlıkla bekliyoruz.

_Teğet Mimarlık
Mehmet Kütükçüoğlu Yüksek Mimar
Ertuğ Uçar Yüksek Mimar_

video__ http://www.otuzbesincisokak.com/tr/index.asp?ID=53&title=Mimari Yorum

























































































































35. SOKAK MANİFESTOSU

• Müstakil, güvenli ve komşuluk ilişkilerinin tüm samimiyetiyle doyasıya yaşanabildiği bir yaşam tarzı, lüks olarak algılanmamalıdır. 
• Sıcaklık ve samimiyeti huzurla birleştiren bir “sokak”ta yaşamak herkesin hakkıdır. 
• Yaşamsal beklentilerde çıtayı yükseltmek ve gelecek planlarını gerçekleştirebilmek her ailenin en doğal hedefidir. 
• Yüksek apartman blokları arasına sıkışan hayat biçimleri, alternatifsiz değildir. 
• Konfordan ödün vermeksizin fonksiyonel ve öncü yaşam alanlarına ait olabilmek herkesin hakkıdır. 
• Çağdaş ve evrensel yaşam tarzı için kaybedilmekte olan değerler gözden çıkarılmak zorunda değildir.
• Paylaşmanın hayata kattığı sosyal değerler, gelecek nesillere aktarılabilmelidir. 
• Tarçınlı kurabiye kokulu çay sohbetlerinin sokak kahvelerinden hayatlara taştığı sosyal alanları paylaşmak herkesin hakkıdır. 
• Şehir karmaşası içinde unutulan gerçek değerleri yaşayabilmek her ailenin karşılanması gereken beklentisidir. 
• Beş çaylarının, bir fincan kahvenin enfes kokusunun paylaşılacağı, keyifli akşam sohbetlerinin yapılacağı ortamlar yaşamla bütünleştirilmelidir.
• Bir proje, tüm yaşamsal ihtiyaçları insan odaklı anlayışla karşılayabilecek tüm sosyal imkanları yapısında barındırabilmelidir. 
• Ortak kullanım alanları, sakinlerine ve özellikle çocuklara ayrılmalı, araç trafiği ortak alanlar dışına taşınarak güvenli ortamlar oluşturulmalıdır. 
• Sokak oyunlarını öğrenebilmek, arkadaşlarıyla doyasıya oyun oynayabilmek ve özgüvenle sosyalleşmek her çocuğun en doğal hakkıdır.
• Özgürce basketbol, tenis oynayabilmek, rahatça yüzebilmek ve unutulmayacak havuzbaşı sohbetleri yapabilmek gençlerin karşılanması gereken doğal ihtiyacıdır. 
• Çocukları güvenle bisiklete binerken Spa keyfi yapabilmek, Türk Hamamı’nın mistik büyüsünü yaşayabilmek anneler için sorun olmaktan çıkarılmalıdır. 
• Yaşam alanları sakinlerinin ferah bir lokasyonda hem biraradalığı hem de sakinliği ve huzuru yaşama hakları vardır.
• Yoğun geçen bir hafta sonrası yeşillikler arasında sakince şezlongunda uyuyakalabilmek ve ardından dostlarla maç keyfi yapabilmek her babanın en doğal hakkıdır. 
• Kış günü sıcak açık havuz keyfi yapabilmek ve ardından kafede taze meyve suyunu içebilmek karşılanması gereken bir beklentidir. 
• Otoparklardan eve ulaşım detaylarının özenle tasarlanması gerekir. Mutlu -belki biraz pişman- bir alışveriş sonrası, paketlerini kapalı otoparktan evine iki adımda taşıyabilmek her annenin en doğal hakkıdır. 
• Şehir kirliliğinden uzak kalmakla beraber şehirle bütünleşik, ferah bakış açısında, tertemiz bir havada ve yeşille iç içe yaşam sürdürebilmek herkesin hakkıdır.
• Beklentileri karşılayan yaşam biçimini uzaklarda aramamak gerekir. İnsanların ulaşmak istedikleri yerlere kolaylıkla gidebilme hakları vardır. 
• Yaşam alanları eğitim imkanlarını da yakınında barındırarak kolaylık sağlamalıdır. 
• Sürdürülebilir bir hayatın en önemli parçası sağlıklı yaşamın tüm gerekleri, yaşam alanlarının içinde barınmalıdır. 
• Sakinlerin bahçelerinde yeşili sadece görmek dışında, toprağa dokunabilme ve yaşayabilme hakları vardır. 
• Ağaçlar içinde sessiz bir yürüyüş yaparken dalından koparılan meyvelerin tadına varabilmek doğal bir ihtiyaçtır.
• Mutfağında hormonsuz, organik sebzeler ve taze gıdalarla lezzetler hazırlayabilmek her annenin ihtiyacıdır. 
• Güvenli yaşam her ailenin hakkıdır. Projeler insan yaşamını riske atmamalı ve öncelikle üstün deprem güvenliği sunmalıdır. 
• Küresel ısınmanın tehdit ettiği dünyamızda yaşam alanları çevreye minimum zararla yapılanmalıdır. Kullanılacak olan her malzeme uluslararası sertifikasyon sistemi standartlarında doğayla dost, geri dönüşümlü olarak seçilmelidir.
• Sözde değil özde çevrecilik ve tasarruf ilkesi temelinde; enerji verimliliği için güneş panelleri, doğal ışık kaynaklarının maksimum kullanımı, havalandırma imkanı, atık suyun geri kazanımı gibi özelliklerle, aylık masrafların minimize edilmesi sağlanabilmelidir. 
• Yaşam alanları dünyadaki gelişmeleri takip eden yenilikçi bir anlayış üzerine kurulmalıdır. 
• İnşaat projeleri kullanıcılarına maksimum fayda sağlayacak, verimli çözümler sunacak, örnek teşkil edecek şekilde yapılanmalıdır. 
• Ait olunan çevreye ve şehire hem fark edilir katma değer sağlayabilmek, hem değer kazandırabilmek ortak sorumluluktur.
• Yaşam alanları yalnızca konforlu bir yaşam avantajı değil aynı zamanda karlı bir yatırım fırsatı da sunmalıdır. 
• Başarı için ticari kaygılarından öte, hem çağdaş hem de kaybolmakta olan değerlerin yaşatılabileceği ve ulaşılabilir projelere imza atabilme samimiyeti tabu değildir. 
• Yaşam kültürü şekillendirilirken, tüm ezberlerin bozulabileceği ilklere imza atma cesaretini gösterebilmek, tüm karar vericilerin ortak sorumluluğu olmalıdır.


----------



## meds

DU999 said:


> Fine arts and design faculty building completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.ieu.edu.tr


----------



## meds

meds said:


> *Rönesans Mall & Complex - u/c*
> 
> Its gonna be the BIGGEST outlet mall in Turkey


This development is well underway 

Source: Serdar Dağıstan


----------



## meds

Jakob said:


> *Folkart Mavişehir Konutkule: 22 floors - Under Construction*


Source: Ender Yıldırım


----------



## meds

denizpolat said:


> *
> Miray Office Building
> Izmir, Turkey
> *


New Renders!



birth said:


> Proje ile ilgili yeni görseller,


and the latest update from last week, this is a great step for Izmir's new CBD :banana:


----------



## meds

First apartment of Izmir aka "Anadolu Apartmanı" (built in 1905) will be restored, trasformed into residences with a new 4fl building which includes restaurants cafes and exhibition halls





































latest update


----------



## meds

meds said:


> This one is also under construction


Office tower is rising!










also new cranes are being assembled for the residental part :cheers:


----------



## meds

Zorlu Konak Project


----------



## meds

double -_-


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Isn't it cancelled?


----------



## meds

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Isn't it cancelled?


not yet


----------



## meds

New Tallest of Izmir - 200m



System_Halted said:


> Website
> 
> *The towers, which will be 200-meter high and have 40 floors, are expected to cost $150 million.
> 
> *The towers will include business offices, residences and shopping malls and also the top floor of the buildings will be open to public as rooftop terrace.
> 
> *Prices for residences and offices range between $2,250 and $2,750 per square meter. A 65-square meter office, the smallest in the towers, costs $160,000 while a 1,150-square meter office, the largest one, costs nearly $3 million. Stores in the shopping mall will not be sold but rented.


----------



## meds

İş GYO Retail and Residental Complex

Groundraking - End of this year


----------



## meds

Beyaz İnci

http://www.projebeyaz.com/GelecekProjeler.php?ID=16


----------



## meds

New design of Mistral Project


----------



## Erhan

Awesome! It's time for us to make a map for Izmir :cheers:


----------



## Minsk

*BDP reveals Izmir Masterplan*

Historic city to gain new civic centre.

The Turkish city of Izmir is a large metropolis on the country’s western side, and with over 3 million inhabitants of its metropolitan area, Izmir is the third most populous city in Turkey. Global design studio BDP has just released new images of an energising new civic entertainment centre for the city, with a masterplan stretching to 175,000 sq m.

Working with local architects EPIG, the design team at BDP has created a masterplan and concept design for the Vaha Project, incorporating retail, leisure, education, social, and religious volumes into early plans for the city. These elements are arranged as a ‘series of island destinations linked by active bridges and attractive landscaped routes’, making good use of Izmir’s enrapturing Mediterranean landscape.

Also on the cards is a fun park on which BDP and EPIG will be collaborating with Utopia Entertainment, a Los Angeles-based leisure consultancy whose portfolio includes work for Nestle, Columbia Tristar Home Entertainment, Dreamworks, and Universal Studios.

Izmir is home to Turkey’s prime export port and has amassed a rich heritage through 3,500 years of recorded urban settlement. Steeped in history this city holds a significant position within the country’s continued development and any new addition to the urban settlement must be particularly sensitive to the existing legacy held by the people of Izmir.


----------



## el palmesano

all the projects are amazing!! what envy!


----------



## izmirli_mert

Yaklasık 1 yıldır mesaj atılmamıs foruma biraz projeleri inceleyelim isterseniz  


Öncelikle baslık 2008 yılında acılmıs aradan yaklasık 4 yıl gecmiş bu zaman zarfında izmirde bircok proje hayata gecti ve yeni projeler de cıktı. Nüfus ise artık il bazında 4.000.000 merkezi olarakta 3.500.000 gecti.. Kısacası İzmir artık gelişen dünyada bir üs olmaya calısıyor. 


Bazı izmirde biten ve yapım asamasındaki yüksek binaları paylasayım 


1. clowne plaza hotel 113 metre 










2. Egepark Balcova Avm ( ramada hotel ) 100 metre










3. Saygın plaza Bayraklı 106 metre










4. Megapol tower Bayraklı 112 metre 










5. sunucu plazalar 90 ve 76 metrelik










6. Port recidance ve yanındaki binalar 










7. tepekule kongre merkezi bayraklı 70 metre










8. gürel recidance 










9. hilton 146 metre 










10. ege palas










11. heris tower 124 metre










12. Bayraklı tower 100 metre 










13. folkart towers 2 x 200 metre ( 2014 bitecek )










14. ege perla 181 metre ve 123 metre ( 2015 bitecek )



















15. mistral divan recidance 200 metre ve 220 metre ( 2015 bitecek )


----------



## Jakob

*Otomatik Car Park*

*Otomatik Car Park*


----------



## Jakob

*Key Hotel*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/key-otel/1383

*Key Hotel*


----------



## Jakob

*GÜMÜŞ PLAZA*

*GÜMÜŞ PLAZA *

http://www.aligumusinsaat.com/_devam_eden_projeler_gumus_plaza-l-1-sayfa_id-33-id-7811










Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

- delete -


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl





























Pictures taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Wave Residence*

*Wave Residence*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Tulip Tower*

*Tulip Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Chassay Studio


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Towers*

*Folkart Towers*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 200 m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 40 fl
*HOMEPAGE:* http://www.folkarttowers.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Sunset Plaza Tower 1*

*Sunset Plaza Tower 1*

*HEIGHT:* 110 fl
*FLOORS:* 28 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Sunset Plaza Tower 2*

*Sunset Plaza Tower 2*

*HEIGHT:* 110 fl
*FLOORS:* 28 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Tower*

*Atek Tower*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/atekkule.htm

*HEIGHT:* 89 m
*FLOORS:* 25 fl





























Pictures taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli Tower*

*Bayrakli Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.bayraklitower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 100 m
*FLOORS:* 26 fl











Pictures taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Sales Office for Asma Garden Residences*

*Sales Office for Asma Garden Residences*


http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/asma-bahceler-konut-sitesi-tanitim-ve-satis-ofisi/957


----------



## Jakob

*Troy Museum*

*Troy Museum*

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index...nde-insaat-asamasina-dogru-yaklasiliyor/11549

56633592

56465804


----------



## Jakob

*Sur Yapı Plaza*

*Sur Yapı Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 140 m 
*FLOORS:* 35 fl










































































http://www.rgy.com.tr/portfoy/proje_detay.aspx?PID=71


----------



## Jakob

*Izmir Adnan Menderes Airport New Domestic Terminal*

*Izmir Adnan Menderes Airport New Domestic Terminal*

http://www.adnanmenderesairport.com/en-EN/abouttav/Pages/About.aspx

Izmir is one of the touristic regions and import-export centers of Turkey. The province as a whole is Turkey's third largest exporter after Istanbul and Bursa. Due to these facts, the province is one of the main provinces with a hectic traffic flow and Izmir Airport is currently ranked as the fourth among the country airports in terms of passenger traffic.

The competition among airline companies has emerged low cost airfare in Turkey in recent years. Hence, the popularity of air transportation has significantly grown in the country compared to past.
Based on the facts, an expansion was deemed necessary to accommodate the forecasted increase in flights at the airport which forecast (under the base case scenario) about 6% annual increase in air traffic during the concession period. The expansion:
- will improve the efficiency of airport operations,
- will increase the number of aircraft and passengers the airport can serve,
- will help reductions in travel, access and waiting time,
- will minimize the need for airport development in new locations by making best use of existing capacity where possible.

*Before - Old Domestic Terminal*










*After*























































*Construction*

Source


----------



## Jakob

*Mavibahçe*

*Mavibahçe*

http://www.facebook.com/MavibahceYasamMerkezi






































Pictures taken by sensonicc:


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* HOK














































Ozan M.









Mehmet Ç.


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 220 m & 200 m
*FLOORS:* -






































Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Çandarlı Container Terminal*

*Çandarlı Container Terminal*

[dailymotion]xj5r1x_candarly-limany-proje-filmi_news[/dailymotion][


Erke Group, SEMW D-100 Dizel Çekiç Çandarlı Limanı by Erke Group, on Flickr


Erke Group, SEMW D-100 Dizel Çekiç Çandarlı Limanı by Erke Group, on Flickr


Erke Group, SEMW D-100 Dizel Çekiç Çandarlı Limanı by Erke Group, on Flickr


Erke Group, SEMW D-100 Dizel Çekiç Çandarlı Limanı by Erke Group, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Plaza*

*Zorlu Plaza**
Izmir, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 60 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

In the architectural design process of Zorlu Konak Residence building, the height of which seems to be inevitable to turn out an important triangulation point in the silhouette of Izmir, putting the role of forming massive composition into action and an accurate evaluation of the existence format of this building among the other high buildings increasing in number recently has been in question. In this sense the massive existence format of the recently constructed buildings especially in this district of the city such as Hilton Hotel and Heris Tower has been analyzed as samples. Also for this district of İzmir, just like in most world cities, the scale deformation on the silhoutte influences created by the existing high-rise buildings and the feeling of alienation occured by the massive solutions have been emphasized. The urban breakdown created by the tension between the big and monolithic blocks and the existing pattern around them has been accepted as problematic. It has been observed that on the examined buildings aggravating influences of the preferred monolithic massive design have come out as negative aspects on both close perception and silhouette influences.


For such situations the massive fragmentation potential of the building has been evaluated as a constituent which is more important than the height in the architectural resolution. The massive composition created in this sense has come out with the fragmentation orientation, units of which are the continiuation of the buildings in scale, located mostly in this part of the city. The parts that have been designed according to the proportions of surrounding buildings and have been approximately 8-10 storey in height have been separated by structural joints from each other; so in this way a building has been designed which is free from the tension of a unique and monolithic bulky building, increasing the integration potential with the city under the influences of silhouette and instead of being alienated from its surroundings having chosen to be the continuation of it in vertical axis.


It has been put forward that the permeability crystallization occured by the differentiation of the big terraces which will make important contribution to the internal living conditions and outer perception of the building and the sun/wind refraction used in the terraces will individualize the design. Rich landscape design made in these areas which will be arranged as a one floor gardens in some place and as higher volume upper gardens in different parts has been aimed to spread the new green texture composed in the urban block to the whole aspect of the building and to turn the building into a kind of vertical garden.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/co...etery.aspx?pageID=238&nID=45936&NewsCatID=375



> *Construction reveals Jewish cemetery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graves and bones belonging to an ancient Jewish cemetery have been found below the ground during tunnel construction work in the Aegean province of İzmir.
> 
> The remains were found in the area below the Archeology Museum, seven meters below the ground. The bones were packed and delivered to Izmir’s Jewish community, while the gravestones were not removed from the ground. A letter requesting authorization for the removal and transfer of the gravestones was submitted to the Culture Ministry as it is the main relevant authority on the subject.
> 
> İzmir Jewish Community Chair Jak Kaya said they would bury the bones in Altındağ Jewish Cemetery following a religious ritual. “The excavations are ongoing. Since there is a possibility that more bones might be found, we are suspending the burials. We know that this cemetery had served during the 19th century. It remained open to burials until the Republican period, after which we began to use the Gürçeşme and Altındağ Cemeteries instead,” Kaya said.
> 
> In the Sümer neighborhood, where the construction works are ongoing, 39 buildings, including three officially registered heritage buildings, were deemed off limits upon a Cabinet decision.


----------



## Jakob

*MVS Residences*

*MVS Residences*

http://www.gadarchitecture.com/mvs-residences-project-details-0,0,100129


----------



## Jakob

*Lider Centrio*

*Lider Centrio*











Burak A.










Burak A.


----------



## sali_haci

So much developments in Izmir...... Hope it turns into Turkey's Barcelona some day. :cheers:
How is the economy going in the city: the tourism, the agriculture, the industry? 
What about the infrastructure of the city? I see a new airport terminal is being built so what about the metro, rail and road systems in the city?


----------



## Jakob

*Highlife Tower*

*Highlife Tower *

*HEIGHT:* 358 m
*FLOORS:* 75 fl
*ARCHITECT:* ADNAN KAZMAOĞLU




























































Picture taken by Erhan:


----------



## Jakob

*Avcilar Tower*

*Avcilar Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -

http://www.egedesonsoz.com/haber/Avcilar-dan-Bayrakli-ya-yeni-gokdelen-projesi-/873265









Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Phaleo

Highlife tower...beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Lobi Parlas*

*Lobi Parlas*

*ARCHITECT:* Demirce



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Towers*

*Folkart Towers*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttowers.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 200 m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 40 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Olivia 101*

*Olivia 101*

*ARCHITECT:* Demirce


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m & 200 m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* DNA Architects





































Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## meds

Bayrakli used to be a industrial oriented area and now it is becoming the new cbd of Izmir. There are 7 new towers under construction and the area is also developing with several mid-rise projects.



cancan-izmir said:


> Dün akşamdan , led'ler gelince şahane olacak , perlada orada :colgate:


----------



## Jakob

*Türk Ekonomi Bankası (TEB) Headquarters*

*Türk Ekonomi Bankası (TEB) Headquarters*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/1-odu...r-bolge-mudurlugu-mimari-proje-yarismasi/2177


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* -





































Picture taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl





























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.pointbornova.com/rezidans/

*HEIGHT:* 200m
*FLOORS:* 50fl



















































Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Orkide Tower*

*Orkide Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig




























https://tr.foursquare.com/v/fiat-bi...c/photos?openPhotoId=524bd97b11d2d874c6848925


----------



## Jakob

*Vakiflar Plaza*

*Vakiflar Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m & 100 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects




























Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Yasar Residence*

*Yasar Residence*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Epig


----------



## Jakob

*Renaissance Hotel*

*Renaissance Hotel*


----------



## Jakob

*Karşıyaka Tower*

*Karşıyaka Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.izka.com.tr/Page.aspx?id=5d0fd5a3-d1bc-4efe-9a02-fc90c979292e

*HEIGHT:* 67 m
*FLOORS:* 20 fl






































Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob

*Hilton Garden Inn*

*Hilton Garden Inn*

http://www.novasultani.com/projedetay.aspx?ID=36



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Sur Yapı Plaza*

*Sur Yapı Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.suryapi.com.tr/files/sayi-5.pdf


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl





























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Towers*

*Folkart Towers*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttowers.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 200m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 47 fl



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Verapol Plaza*

*Verapol Plaza*

http://www.verapolinsaat.com/eng/




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Goldiva Kuzey*

*Goldiva Kuzey*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://goldivakuzey.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m & 200 m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* DNA Architects





































Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*İzmir Tasarım Koridorları*

*İzmir Tasarım Koridorları*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/esdeg...sarim-koridorlari-ulusal-fikir-yarismasi/3632


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.pointbornova.com/rezidans/

*HEIGHT:* 200m
*FLOORS:* 50fl



















































Source


----------



## Jakob

*Zorlu Konak Residences*

*Zorlu Konak Residences*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Emre Arolat

In the architectural design process of Zorlu Konak Residence building, the height of which seems to be inevitable to turn out an important triangulation point in the silhouette of Izmir, putting the role of forming massive composition into action and an accurate evaluation of the existence format of this building among the other high buildings increasing in number recently has been in question. In this sense the massive existence format of the recently constructed buildings especially in this district of the city such as Hilton Hotel and Heris Tower has been analyzed as samples. Also for this district of İzmir, just like in most world cities, the scale deformation on the silhoutte influences created by the existing high-rise buildings and the feeling of alienation occured by the massive solutions have been emphasized. The urban breakdown created by the tension between the big and monolithic blocks and the existing pattern around them has been accepted as problematic. It has been observed that on the examined buildings aggravating influences of the preferred monolithic massive design have come out as negative aspects on both close perception and silhouette influences.

For such situations the massive fragmentation potential of the building has been evaluated as a constituent which is more important than the height in the architectural resolution. The massive composition created in this sense has come out with the fragmentation orientation, units of which are the continiuation of the buildings in scale, located mostly in this part of the city. The parts that have been designed according to the proportions of surrounding buildings and have been approximately 8-10 storey in height have been separated by structural joints from each other; so in this way a building has been designed which is free from the tension of a unique and monolithic bulky building, increasing the integration potential with the city under the influences of silhouette and instead of being alienated from its surroundings having chosen to be the continuation of it in vertical axis.

It has been put forward that the permeability crystallization occured by the differentiation of the big terraces which will make important contribution to the internal living conditions and outer perception of the building and the sun/wind refraction used in the terraces will individualize the design. Rich landscape design made in these areas which will be arranged as a one floor gardens in some place and as higher volume upper gardens in different parts has been aimed to spread the new green texture composed in the urban block to the whole aspect of the building and to turn the building into a kind of vertical garden.


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Suits*

*Ege Suits*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egesuits.com/














































Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Lider Centrio*

* Lider Centrio*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.lidercentrio.com/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Tariş Pamuk Center*

*Tariş Pamuk Center*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m & 100 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Picture taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob

*Küçükpark Apartments*

*Küçükpark Apartments*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kucukpark-studio-apartments/3457


----------



## Jakob

*Trend Office*

*Trend Office*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.gultekinlerinsaat.com/index17.html#prettyPhoto





































Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Yılmazkoçlar Tower*

*Yılmazkoçlar Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 22 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/bayrakl...7/photos?openPhotoId=52afecd1498ee11832033c03


----------



## Jakob

*Rönesans Turan Plaza*

*Rönesans Turan Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.rgy.com.tr/portfoy/proje_detay.aspx?PID=72

The property consists of six individual land plots with a total area of 38,393.29 sqm, located in the Turan Quarter of the Bayraklı district of Izmir.

The property is one of the few land plots that have a direct frontage to the coastline in central Izmir. It is located within walking distance to the metro line and has direct connection to Anadolu Street, which makes it easily accessible from all parts of the city.














































Source


----------



## Jakob

*Astral Tower*

*Astral Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 50 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Reta Proje

Astral Tower, which is thought to be applied in Alsancak, İzmir is designed as a mixed project. It is aimed to see the sea easily by directing the construction to the sea form its each side and with its high construction. The two floors from the ground are for commercial transactions and cultural activities. The upper floors (50 floors) are for offices and hotels.


----------



## Jakob

*Konak Waterfront Works*

*Konak Waterfront Works*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/izmir-kiyi-tasarim-calismalari-konak-sacaklari/3847


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m & 200 m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* DNA Architects




























Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Picture taken by meds:









Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























https://tr.foursquare.com/v/atek-ad...4720a88c?openPhotoId=544e42f8498ef74a9d4f1fa7


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl





























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Hilton Garden Inn*

*Hilton Garden Inn*

http://www.novasultani.com/projedetay.aspx?ID=36



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli Tower*

*Bayrakli Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.bayraklitower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 100 m
*FLOORS:* 26 fl










Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Goldiva Kuzey*

*Goldiva Kuzey*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://goldivakuzey.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Towers*

*Folkart Towers*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttowers.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 200m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 47 fl



















Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mavibahçe*

*Mavibahçe*
*Izmir, Turkey*

Source





































Picture taken by guyratlee:


----------



## Jakob

*Yılmazkoçlar Tower*

*Yılmazkoçlar Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 22 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/bayrakl...7/photos?openPhotoId=54576114498e1183b8545134


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli Housings*

*Bayrakli Housings*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* EG Architects
































































Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*EMZ Plaza*

*EMZ Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://emzplaza.com/



















picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Cadde Teras Bornova*

*Cadde Teras Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.avcilarinsaat.com.tr/projeler/avcilar-cadde-teras-bornova/


----------



## Jakob

*Meva Plaza*

*Meva Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mevaplaza.com/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Megapol City*

*Megapol City*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.megapolgroup.com/en/our-projects/projects-in-development-stage

http://www.retroturks.com/architecture-multiuse-megapol.html

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 40fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects





































https://foursquare.com/v/mahall-izmir--turkerler-holding/5291fc1c498e53c648cad4b3


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m & 100 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Pictures taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.pointbornova.com/rezidans/

*HEIGHT:* 200m
*FLOORS:* 50fl



















































Pictures taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob

*Rönesans Turan Plaza*

*Rönesans Turan Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.rgy.com.tr/portfoy/proje_detay.aspx?PID=72

The property consists of six individual land plots with a total area of 38,393.29 sqm, located in the Turan Quarter of the Bayraklı district of Izmir.

The property is one of the few land plots that have a direct frontage to the coastline in central Izmir. It is located within walking distance to the metro line and has direct connection to Anadolu Street, which makes it easily accessible from all parts of the city.


































































The renovation of the mansion has already started:

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/rönesan...c4af0c5b?openPhotoId=544771ca498e9abeaf9ae322


----------



## Jakob

*Aypark Residence*

*Aypark Residence*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://ayparkresidence.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 20 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Myvia Bahçe*

*Myvia Bahçe*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.myvia.com.tr/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Lider Centrio*

*Lider Centrio*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://lidercentrio.com/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Epig Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Yılmazkoçlar Tower*

*Yılmazkoçlar Tower*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 22 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Hilton Garden Inn*

*Hilton Garden Inn*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novasultani.com/projedetay.aspx?ID=36


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl





























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Lobi Parlas*

*Lobi Parlas*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Demirce



















Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Towers*

*Folkart Towers*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttowers.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 200m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 47 fl



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Prehistory Museum*

*Prehistory Museum*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/tarih-oncesi-yasam-muzesi/3946


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 220 m & 200 m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* DNA Architects




























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Avcilar Tower*

*Avcilar Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig Architects





























Sales office is ready:


----------



## Jakob

*Avcılar Office Bayraklı*

*Avcılar Office Bayraklı*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://avcilaroffice.com/


----------



## Jakob

*Goldiva Kuzey*

*Goldiva Kuzey*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://goldivakuzey.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 17 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Bergama Bullet Train Station*

*Bergama Bullet Train Station*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/tcdd-bergama-yuksek-hizli-tren-istasyonu/4015


----------



## Jakob

*Lider Centrio*

*Lider Centrio*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://lidercentrio.com/










Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli Tower*

*Bayrakli Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.bayraklitower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 100 m
*FLOORS:* 26 fl










Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*No.17 Bornova*

*No.17 Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.zabitci.com/devam-eden-projeler-2/










Pictures taken by meds:


----------



## TheMagnificient

:cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m & 100 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Pictures taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob

*Alaçatı Süreyya ve Muzaffer Baskıcı Mosque*

*Alaçatı Süreyya ve Muzaffer Baskıcı Mosque*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/alacati-sureyya-ve-muzaffer-baskici-camii/4031


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Towers*

*Folkart Towers*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttowers.com/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 200m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 47 fl



















https://www.facebook.com/1148888586...4888858639358/616292515165654/?type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/1148888586...4888858639358/616359651825607/?type=1&theater









Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl





























Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 220m & 200m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* DNA Architects




























Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## merseyside

*Fair İzmir(İzmir New International Fair Complex)*
*İzmir, Turkey*


----------



## Jakob

*Lobi Parlas*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Demirce



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Ontan Bayraklı*

*Ontan Bayraklı*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ontan.com.tr/










































https://tr.foursquare.com/v/bayrakl...7/photos?openPhotoId=54a2b365498e848c4586b52c


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m & 100 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Orkide Tower*

*Orkide Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 52 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig



















http://websta.me/p/891759589412897124_36085063


----------



## Jakob

*Verapol Plaza*

*Verapol Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.verapolinsaat.com/eng/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalarhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586043&page=8:


----------



## Jakob

*İzmir Opera House*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.architectureoflife.net/en/izmir-opera-house-by-teget-architecture/

*URBAN HARMONY OF THE BUILDING*

One of the most essential features of the structure, which is thought to be built in İzmir Mavi Şehir district, is that the complex can live on its own without breaking its connection with the urban life thanks to several interconnected lounge areas making it look like an independent living city. The complex is quite accessible thanks to many junctions; the city connects to the lower lounge as it is already a transportation space, the coast line connects to the higher lounge, hence to the opera lounge with a ramp square, the neighborhood behind the complex connects to the lower and higher lounges over the roof, opera lounge and Mavişehir road make up a gateway node with lower lounge connection… All of these let the complex be accessible at all hours of the day and night by both pedestrians and drivers coming from any direction. Plus, the square/park laying from the opera towards the coast functions like a door for Mavişehir and the fishing port on the coast. New fishing port, seaway station and fish restaurants are planned on the sea end of the place.

*SYSTEMIC PROFILE OF THE BUILDING*

As the roof will be open to pedestrians, reinforced concrete was chosen for the constructional system. The construction of glass facade was anchored on concrete cantilever beams. Parterre flooring of the auditorium was made of double-reinforced concrete, middle of which is isolated. The ventilation of the building which will be achieved under the floor is also isolated from the mechanical installation by double-reinforced concrete. And for the balconies, concrete columns and steel trusses nailed on the curtains are used.

*AUDITORIUM*

Main hall is in the shape of classic horseshoe to keep the audience as close as possible to the stage optically, acoustically and psychologically. The space surrounded by parapets has close contact with the stage; just behind the parterre was surrounded by the VIP tape uplifted slightly behind a parapet. Double-drums between the lounge and hall enables the linkage of various grades and installation lines while ensuring the sound insulation of the hall. Access to different parts of the hall on each floor was sustained with a layout that repeats itself in terms of legibility.

*STAGE AND SURROUNDINGS*

Within the four-stages layout, the small stage is associated with the side and back stage of the other. The corridors left between enable both the passage of artists and double-walled acoustic isolation. Orchestra pits are linked to each other through a common orchestra lobby on the grade lower than the stage. The service of main stage is provided by two different grades. On the city grade, 4m*16m large lift establishes the connection between grades inside the loading yard directly contacted with side stage and service the workshops below. On the other hand, the ramp taken from the street on the side of Mavişehir enables access to the loading yard on -6.00 grade. Here has direct contact with assembly hall, lower stage, scene store and workshops. These units are related with each other around the montage hall in the same way.

*BACKSTAGE YARD (PRODUCTION YARD)*

Backstage parts of the Opera House are grouped around a yard on the northern side. Administrative offices, main service units and workshops open to this yard on different elevations. Staff entrance on north side opens to a gallery and employee cafeteria and then to this yard. On the south side between the stage and the yard, units related to the stage are located. These units are connected to each other and the stage via an internal street between the stage and themselves. This internal street gets into action during a show. Backstage is located between the stage and the yard on stage grade. On the lower grade of the backstage is a rest and lounge area for artists which also opens to the yard.

*USERS*

Izmir Opera House is used in different ways by audience, urbanites, artists, managers and technical team. These different routes of them often intersect on the stage. On the days of show, the places used by the same groups are different than where and how they use in normal working days.























































Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Hilton Garden Inn*

*Hilton Garden Inn*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novasultani.com/projedetay.aspx?ID=36



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.pointbornova.com/

*HEIGHT:* 200 m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Lider Centrio*

*Lider Centrio*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://lidercentrio.com/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*No.17 Bornova*

*No.17 Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.zabitci.com/devam-eden-projeler-2/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## merseyside

*Bergama Cultural Center*

*İzmir, Turkey*



























Today, two different images exist together in Bergama. One of them is the ancient city of Pergamum that is exhibited in the Berlin Museum including the Pergamum temple. The acropolis that have been the capitol for Pergamum Kingdom which has ruled between B.C 3-1 centuries,presents the physical appearance of a city culture built upon a rooted civilization. In this settlement that religious, administrative,cultural and commercial functions intertwine, buildings are articulated by coming side by side to each other and the voids in between make up the rich public areas.The scale of the ancient theater which is considered bulky even to this day, gives an idea about the social and cultural life in the city. The ancient city evoke admiration even to this day with its strong building gramer and its monumental posture. The Pergamum that is seen looking downward the Acropolis is consists of only a pastoral texture. The few storey typical formation that can be rarely seen in other towns of Turkey, started yielding itself to apartments. The only thing that delineates the city image in Pergamum is the Cumhuriyet Avenue which holds a few public buildings. The commercial activity in the city concentrates on that avenue and the one that is paralel to it; Kaymakam Kemal Bey Avenue. At the end of the avenue is a small forest and a stadium. Except these everything else seems a appearance of the pastoral existence. Apart from the old two cinemas, small theater and a library, there is nothing related to the cultural life in the town.
Can some sort of a relationship form between the Acropolis and Pergamum? The question that becomes more naive when repeated, waits for the description of a place that will host Pergamum’s cultural life without hesitating to be affected by the memory that the ground holds rather than creating a short circuit between two different cultures. The area that belong to the cultural center that is going to be built to the town, is across a park that the people of Pergamum use often.The commerce that takes place along the Cumhuriyet Avenue continues with the rambling stores that intrude the pedestrian walkways. These stores that continue along the three edges of this area, seem to have made an impression on the memory of the city with their human scale and uninhibited existence. To sustain the commercial life that exists here and at the same time to not displace the tradesman appears to be a triangulation point. The surmise that the culture will be enticing and sustainable from the moment it meets the consumption mechanism and that the allure will be lost at the point where the sophistication becomes too dominant or the depth will be lost where the consumption becomes too dominant, is not disregarded and payed much attention to.
The commercial units along the Cumhuriyet Avenue recede a step back to keep the elevation alignment alongside the avenue and create a shaded arcade. This arcade creates an interior space that seems like a courtyard by surrounding the area from three sides. The stores which work both ways bring life into the courtyard. These three masses placed in the courtyard generate the spaces concentrated with cultural activities like the library, cinemas and theater. These masses which rise from the arcade and become visible from the avenue, represent their functions with their strong geometries and reveal rich spaces open for public use in the voids generated between each other .
The park across the road is a widely used public space.This park that sits higher than the ground level of the city is connected to the city with the green bridge that descends first to the level of the open air cinema,cafe and lounge spaces and then into the courtyard. The arcade that is formed beneath the bridge, connects the two avenues in the ground elevations by creating a protected walkway. The passage between the main masses which is formed by the walls that restricts the parking lot, creates an alternative transition that connects the two avenues as well as being used as an information-communication wall and an exhibition road. The cafes and the sitting areas in the courtyard by being lounge spaces for the cinema and the multi-purpose room,carry the potential to enrich the daily life of Pergamum. With all of these qualities, Pergamum Cultural center, breaks the image of the ‘cultural center’ that fails to form a relationship to the citizens, and makes itself a citizen of Pergamum.


----------



## Jakob

*Çiçek Plaza*

*Çiçek Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.cicekins.com.tr/















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Trend Office*

*Trend Office*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.gultekinlerinsaat.com/index17.html#prettyPhoto



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Ata Plaza*

*Ata Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*










Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Aypark Residence*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://ayparkresidence.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 20 fl





































Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Avcilar Tower*

*Avcilar Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*WINNING PROPOSAL:*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig Architects




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design




























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## jediwarrior67

:cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Sur Yapı Plaza*

*Sur Yapı Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.suryapi.com.tr/files/sayi-5.pdf










Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.pointbornova.com/

*HEIGHT:* 200 m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## merseyside

*Izmir International Fair Complex(Fair İzmir)*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*Built by Izmir Metropolitan Municipality
*


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral*

*Mistral*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 220m & 200m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* DNA Architects




























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 120 m & 100 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Ege Perla*

*Ege Perla*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.egeperla.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 181 m & 123 m
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 29 fl






























Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Ontan Bayraklı*

*Ontan Bayraklı*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ontan.com.tr/










































Pictures taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Infinity Life*

*Infinity Life*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 21 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Yücesoy Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Çiçek Plaza*

*Çiçek Plaza*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.cicekins.com.tr/















Picture taken by ghost rider:


----------



## Jakob

*Bornova 4S*

*Bornova 4S*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* SN


----------



## Jakob

*Gumus Plaza Metro*

*Gumus Plaza Metro*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://gumusplazametro.com/










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mavibahçe*

*Mavibahçe*
*Izmir, Turkey*

Source





































Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli Municipal Hall*

*Bayrakli Municipal Hall*
*Izmir, Turkey*










http://www.egepostasi.com/haber/Bayrakli-nin-hizmet-binasi-yukseliyor/101992


----------



## fezadatek

yakup izmir bölümüne izmirin inşa halindeki apartmanlarınıda eklemeye başlamışsın yakında üstünde kolon demiri filizi bırakılmış müstakil üst kata çıkma evlerinide eklersin gibime geliyor


----------



## Gallipoli

*Bayrakli Körfez Tower*


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli Tower*

*Bayrakli Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.bayraklitower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 100 m
*FLOORS:* 26 fl










https://www.facebook.com/1148888586...4888858639358/685304984931073/?type=1&theater


----------



## meds

*Atlas Otel*














http://websta.me/p/1165229906392499414_194263056


----------



## meds

*Özgörkey Otel*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ozgorkey-otel/2052





Groundworks have started,


----------



## meds

*İZTO Binası*

http://izto.org.tr/demo_betanix/uploads/cms/yonetim.ieu.edu.tr/6193_1447946089.pdf


----------



## SeMiX

Amazing beautiful (and big) projects in Izmir the last years... Bravo!


----------



## Jakob

*Point Bornova*

*Point Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.pointbornova.com/

*HEIGHT:* 200 m
*FLOORS:* 50 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## Jakob

*Royal Tower*

*Royal Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.rullas.com/index.php/3d-works/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


----------



## meds

*Varyant Tower*
*Bornova*

http://www.varyanttower.com/




#VaryantTower by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

#VaryantTower by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*New tallest - 240m*

*Mahall Bomonti Izmir*

http://www.mahallbomontiizmir.com/












Groundworks have started on this one

2016-07-01 15.19.02 
by ahmetsarıyiğit, on Flickr

2016-07-01 15.19.05 
by ahmetsarıyiğit, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Triyap*

www.mirayinsaat.com

Same architects who designed Mistral Izmir project


----------



## meds

*Tekfen & Rönesans*

3 towers, designed by Emre Arolat Architects

http://www.tekfen.com.tr/docs/Yatirimci_Iliskileri/TEKFEN_2015_Yili_faaliyet_sonuclari.pdf















Prep works have started on the left corner.










https://www.instagram.com/p/BHBy9f0gyHJ/


----------



## meds

*Mistral Izmir*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/



SAM_9309 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr





































cancan-izmir


----------



## meds

*Fish Market*

*Balıkçılar Meydanı*

http://www.izmirlininsesi.com/belediye-haberleri/5932951


----------



## meds

*Çarşı Kule*

http://www.opusvisual.com/Proje/carsi-kule/megapol-group-carsi-kule-en.html



Above ground now,










cancan-izmir


----------



## meds

*Park Izmir*

http://www.izmirlininsesi.com/belediye-haberleri/8806561


----------



## meds

*Folkart Time*

http://folkarttime.com/










Location:





https://foursquare.com/v/folkart-time-bornova-%C5%9Fantiyesi/5728bedfcd1086b0d205c39a


----------



## meds

Bostanli Waterfront, after the upgrade

http://www.izmirdeniz.com/Bagimsiz/Index/58


----------



## meds

Entering Izmir from Ankara Road



myararat04 said:


> 17.07.2016,


----------



## meds

*Lobi Parlas*

http://avcilarinsaat.com.tr/projelerimiz/satisi-tamamlanan-projeler/avcilar-lobi-parlas-residence/


----------



## meds

*Cadde Teras Bornova*

http://avcilarinsaat.com.tr/projelerimiz/satisi-tamamlanan-projeler/avcilar-cadde-teras-bornova/


----------



## meds

*Evka 3 Transfer Center*
*Bornova, Izmir*

Project Type
Public Space, Transportation







































Site










Source


----------



## meds

*Borneo*
*Bornova, Izmir*

Project Type
Residential, Retail 




















Source


SAM_1871 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Atılgan Royal*

*Atılgan Royal *
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atilganroyal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design










Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## meds

*Anatolia Tiles*
*Aliaga, Izmir*

IGLO Architects

Project Type: Offices, Showroom, Cargo Operation Center





























Groundworks,









https://twitter.com/igloarchitects


----------



## meds

*Key Hotel*
*Konak, Izmir*

Architects: Eke Mimarlik




















Source


----------



## meds

Bayrakli Skyline 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BSGvDHmjg_a/


----------



## meds

Head of Provincial Treasury Building

Located on the Bayrakli waterfront









http://www.gaydainsaat.com.tr/dvmprj3.html

Groundworks,


----------



## Jakob

*Çarşı Tower*

*Çarşı Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://mcarsikule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 135 m & 126 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects










Picture taken by diver35:









Picture taken by diver35:


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon Tower*

*Ikon Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ikontower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 39 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Avcılar Prestij*

*Avcılar Prestij*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://avcilarinsaat.com.tr/



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Varyant Tower*

*Varyant Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.varyanttower.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Time*

*Folkart Time*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttime.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 24 fl




























Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Life Bornova*

*Folkart Life Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://folkartlifebornova.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 16 fl




























https://tr.foursquare.com/v/folkart...d6b91ebb?openPhotoId=5915b221c8772e69428a3020


----------



## Jakob

*Park Office*

*Park Office*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 9 fl










Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Coordinat Bornova*

*Coordinat Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.coordinat.xyz/



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Izmir Chamber of Commerce*

*Izmir Chamber of Commerce*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.izto.org.tr/en/




























Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Karşıyaka Tram Line*

*Karşıyaka Tram Line*
*Izmir, Turkey*

The 8·8 km route with 14 stops runs along the northern coast of the Gulf of Izmir, linking Alaybey and Mavişehir stations on the city’s Izban suburban rail network. Grassed track is used on the coastal section and in the Atakent area. Construction began in April 2015, with Gülermak as contractor. Test running began in December 2016.

Service frequencies are 3 min at peak times and 5 min off-peak. The line has a design capacity of 8 900 passengers/h per direction and uses a fleet of 17 five-section low-floor trams supplied by the Eurotem joint venture of Hyundai Rotem and Tüvasaş.

There are plans to extend the line to Katip Çelebi University via Çiğli and Atatürk Organize Sanayi Bölgesi. Construction is due to start this year.

On the other side of the gulf, the 12·9 km Konak Line is due to open in October or November, using 21 trams being supplied under the same contract as those for the Karşıyaka Line.


----------



## Jakob

*Mistral Izmir*

*Mistral Izmir*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mistralizmir.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 216m & 154m
*FLOORS:* 48 fl & 38 fl



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Atek Adress*

*Atek Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Atılgan Royal*

*Atılgan Royal *
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atilganroyal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










Picture taken by ahmetiscanli:


----------



## Jakob

*Varyant Tower*

*Varyant Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.varyanttower.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir*

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mahallbomontiizmir.com/

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3b23549500956e8a11731ff68eb2aeb2&oe=59A615C0


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 135 m & 126 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Ova Center*

*Ova Center*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 110m
*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Ontan Bayrakli*

*Ontan Bayrakli*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://ontanbayrakli.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 22 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Time*

*Folkart Time*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttime.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 24 fl




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Modda Bayraklı*

*Modda Bayraklı*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://moddabayrakli.com/



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Park Office*

*Park Office*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 9 fl










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Galandar

Mashallah Izmir!!! The city is getting a really great skyline


----------



## Jakob

*Çarşı Tower*

*Çarşı Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://mcarsikule.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl










Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkartincity.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/folkart...d205c39a?openPhotoId=594bce6e1de76506bc524fee


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Life Bornova*

*Folkart Life Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://folkartlifebornova.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 16 fl




























https://tr.foursquare.com/v/folkart...d6b91ebb?openPhotoId=5943b1df9411f241f5fa1f7d


----------



## Jakob

*Goldiva Kuzey*

*Goldiva Kuzey*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.goldivakuzey.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS: * 17 fl










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Medicana International Hospital*

*Medicana International Hospital*
*Izmir, Turkey*
*
HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -










Picture taken by meds:


----------



## meds

*Carsi Kule*
*Konak, Izmir*

- 27 floors

http://mcarsikule.com/

4cb744b138 by ad hoc, on Flickr

Topped out,

DSC_0479-1 by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

New page >>>


----------



## Jakob

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 135 m & 126 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Modda Suites*

*Modda Suites*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.moddasuites.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 9 fl




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Avcılar Effect*

*Avcılar Effect*
*Izmir, Turkey*

www.avcilarinsaat.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 8 fl



















Picture taken by Denham Smyrna:


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon Tower*

*Ikon Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ikontower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 39 fl




























Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Portmarin*

*Portmarin*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://www.portmarinmavisehir.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl



















http://www.emlaktakibi.com/Proje/port-marin/PaylasilanGorseller


----------



## Jakob

*Atılgan Royal*

*Atılgan Royal*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atilganroyal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 29 fl










http://www.emlaktakibi.com/ProjePanosu


----------



## Jakob

*Varyant Tower*

*Varyant Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.varyanttower.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

www.folkartincity.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl



















https://tr.foursquare.com/v/folkart...d8d5b9f0?openPhotoId=5a7af80525ecca37e426790f


----------



## Jakob

*Biva Tower*

*Biva Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://bivatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners



















Picture taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob

*İstinye Park Shopping Mall and Hotel Tower*

*İstinye Park Shopping Mall and Hotel Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 28 fl




























Picture taken by ahmetsarıyiğit:


----------



## Jakob

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium*

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium *
*Izmir, Turkey*

*CAPACITY: * 22'000
*ARCHITECT:* DB Architects




























https://twitter.com/Goztepe/status/965562556797652992


----------



## meds

*Vakiflar Headquarters*
*Bayrakli, Izmir*

*Type:* Offices
*Builder:* Gayda

 

Nearing completion,


vakiflar by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Casa Mare Tower*
*Bayrakli, Izmir*

*Height:* -
*Floors:* 38fl
*Type:* Residential
*Developer:* IZKA

 

Groundworks,


Source: Izmir Zemin


----------



## meds

*Folkart Ardic*
*Cesme, Izmir*

*Type:* Residential
*Developer:* [URL="http://www.gaydainsaat.com.tr/dvmprj3.html"]Folkart[/URL]

 

Under construction,

 
cesme ardic by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Park Office*
*Bayrakli, Izmir*

*Type:* Office
*Builder:* [URL="http://www.gaydainsaat.com.tr/dvmprj3.html"]Asil Ozturk[/URL]










Completed,


park office by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

Ater Tower is nearing completion,

Ater Tower by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Modda Suites*
*Bayrakli, Izmir*

*Type:* Residential
*Developer:* Ontan

 

Under construction (the one with the white crane),


modda suites by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

izmir skyline by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

--


----------



## meds

*Kama*
*Bornova, Izmir*

*Status:* Under Construction
*Type:* Commercial
*Cons. Area:*4.800 sqm

Rising from a narrow parcel on İzmir-Ankara Street, the project outshines with its iconic characteristic. In order to avoid making the building seem much longer than it is, the building is divided into two as a mass and created a hole on that floor. In this way, two different mass effect is created and made the building acquire a dynamism. While the remaining mass under the hole creates more filled and solid surfaces, the upper part creates more transparent surfaces. Therefore, in the project solid/void and transparent/opaque contrast balance could be established. This balance continues on the vertical access core of the western side of the building. In this section, precast-concrete and vertical linear windows fortify the contrast.

The shell that highlights the symbolic feature of the building rises from the narrowest point and surrounds it, and creates an interactive screen on the façade of the building. With this movement the shell gathers the decomposed masses under a roof. The terrace under the roof offers the users a wide open area to be used as life space.

 

Groundworks have started (site fenced off)


kama by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*The Mercer*
*Konak, Izmir*

*Type:* Hotel
*Architects:* Sezyum

 

Under construction,


the mercer by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Biva Tower*
*Bayrakli, Izmir*

*Floors:* 35fl
*Height:* 151m
*Architects:* Biva Mimarlik
*Website:* https://bivatower.com/



Under construction,

 
Source


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 135 m & 126 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Varyant Tower*

*Varyant Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.varyanttower.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















Picture by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon Tower*

*Ikon Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ikontower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 140m 
*FLOORS:* 39 fl




























Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*Megapol City*

*Megapol City*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.megapolgroup.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl & 2 x 24 fl










https://www.facebook.com/Egezemin-İ...9dMbq1ztWfsDMW4TWEKapOcf8qL2hxzyoqqzY&fref=nf


----------



## Jakob

*Coordinat Bornova*

*Coordinat Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.coordinat.xyz/



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Park Office*

*Park Office*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.parkofficebayrakli.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 9 fl










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Biva Tower*

*Biva Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://bivatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

www.folkartincity.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Time*

*Folkart Time*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttime.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 12 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium*

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium *
*Izmir, Turkey*

*CAPACITY: * 22'000
*ARCHITECT:* DB Architects




























Picture taken by Göztepe:


----------



## Jakob

*Casa Mare Tower*

*Casa Mare Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Dayi Architects










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/84208748_EISIJy1zNwj7yy9V01yhpWH63ksrOtE6b1th035J7a8.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli 1923*

*Bayrakli 1923*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/leventcinarlii/


----------



## Jakob

*Borat Life*

*Borat Life*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://boratlife.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 12 fl










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/47541569_n17_Ujgkt_o9_2xnJqiulB-FTmZHD8AgQ5O3p3bglbo.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Modda Suites*

*Modda Suites*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.moddasuites.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 9 fl




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Artur Tower*

*Artur Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 14 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Sezyum Architects



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Panorama Tower*

*Panorama Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOOR:* 20 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Sezyum Architects










https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/124475943_xyGQAahk3CmVVdmpo7SJrRqPapsOIb_0ivDYZ_I2uwo.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Reconstruction of Alsancak Stadium*

*Reconstruction of Alsancak Stadium*
*Izmir, Turkey*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156355092924876&set=pcb.10156355093389876&type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob

*Biva Tower*

*Biva Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://bivatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners



















https://www.gazeteege.com.tr/izmirde-goz-gozu-gormedi/


----------



## Jakob

*Modda Bulvar*

*Modda Bulvar*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.moddabulvar.com/



















https://www.facebook.com/ModdaOntan...437182049852/2279404718753090/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*

*Novus Tower and Ventus Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.novusventus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 135 m & 126 m
*FLOORS:* 33 fl & 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 1Z Architects










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Izmir University of Economics, Güzelbahçe Campus.

Construction will start in 2019.

https://www.theplan.it/eng/project_shortlist/909


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Mavişehir Opera House

status: prep
TEGET Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon Tower*

*Ikon Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ikontower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 140m
*FLOORS:* 39 fl



















https://www.instagram.com/p/Bl8ojiJHFEu/?hl=en&tagged=ikontower


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Time*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.folkarttime.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 12 fl



















Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

www.folkartincity.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl



















Piture tkane by Rcr35:


----------



## Jakob

*Artur Tower*

*Artur Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 14 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Sezyum Architects



















Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Casa Mare Tower*

*Casa Mare Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Dayi Architects



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/21252091_OpqWD6My-rFahaHY6HFHTMBH7JvdInbf2MXUG634Qd0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir*

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mahallbomontiizmir.com/

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -




























https://web.stagram.com/p/BoZvgU3nMKC


----------



## Jakob

*Marriott Hotel Izmir*

*Marriott Hotel Izmir*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Baglan Architects










Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium*

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium *
*Izmir, Turkey*

*CAPACITY: * 22'000
*ARCHITECT:* DB Architects


----------



## Jakob

*Hakimevleri Car Silo*

*Hakimevleri Car Silo*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://www.izmir.bel.tr/tr/Haberler/cumartesi-aciliyor/39127/156









https://www.izmir.bel.tr/tr/Haberler/cumartesi-aciliyor/39127/156









https://www.izmir.bel.tr/tr/Haberler/cumartesi-aciliyor/39127/156


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli 1923*

*Bayrakli 1923*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl



















https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/126958479_FJvRhTfu8pc0vUd3QreUG3JzcQCo6TZR3Q8adzgAYwU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Modda Suites*

*Modda Suites*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.moddasuites.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 9 fl




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Reconstitution of the Portuguese Synagogue*

*Reconstitution of the Portuguese Synagogue*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.turizmhaberleri.com/haberayrinti.asp?ID=33854









http://www.turizmhaberleri.com/haberayrinti.asp?ID=33854









http://www.turizmhaberleri.com/haberayrinti.asp?ID=33854


----------



## Jakob

*Renovation of Mansions in Alsancak District*

*Renovation of Mansions in Alsancak District*
*Izmir, Turkey*

Picture taken by Denham Smyrna:









Picture taken by Denham Smyrna:


----------



## Jakob

*Ater Adress*

*Ater Adress*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.atekyapi.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 102m
*FLOORS:* 27fl










Picture taken by Chris Kubica:


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon Tower*

*Ikon Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ikontower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 140m
*FLOORS:* 39 fl
*ARCHITECT:* EPIG Architects










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## meds

*Izka Port* | U/C



Architect: Dayi Mimarlik
Location: Salhane, Bayrakli
Floor count: 38
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2018
Forum thread: Link

Project rendering:

 

Construction update:

izka port by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Artur Tower* | U/C



Architect: Sezyum Architects
Location: Bornova
Floor count: 14
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2018
Forum thread: Link

Project rendering:



Construction update:

artur by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Tetusa Oasis* | App



Architect: Enota
Location: Ilica, Cesme
Function: Thermal Hotel
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2019
Forum thread: Link

Project appeared on architizer and designboom

Project renderings:


----------



## meds

*Goztepe Stadium* | U/C



Capacity: 20,035
Other usage: Retail
Location: Goztepe, Konak
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2018
Forum thread: Link

Project rendering:



Construction update:

 
Gozgoztv


----------



## meds

*Izmir Marriott Hotel* | U/C



Architects: Baglan Mimarlik
Location: Pasaport, Konak
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2018

Project rendering:

 

Construction update:

marriott by ad hoc, on Flickr

marriott by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## meds

*Medicana Hospital* | U/C



Floor count: 14
Location: Konak
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2018

Project rendering:

 

Construction update:

med by ad hoc, on Flickr

med by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## Georgius

Ismir seems to have a lot of new and quality developpements in terms of architecture. Greetings from neighbouring Greece.:cheers:


----------



## meds

*Bayrakli 1923* | Prep



Architect: Epig Mimarlik
Location: Konak
Usage: Residential, Retail
Floor count: 26
Developer: Cinar Insaat
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: 2018
Forum thread: Link

Project rendering:



Construction update:

 
https://barankayazemin.com.tr/tr/urunler-detay/bayrakli-1923-konut-projesi/


----------



## meds

meds said:


> *Folkart Vega* | Prep
> 
> 
> 
> Architect: TAGO Architects
> Location: Konak
> Height: 132m, 129m, 105m
> Developer: Folkart Yapi
> Location on Google Maps
> Start construction: 2018
> Forum thread: Link
> 
> Project rendering:


Construction update:


https://barankayazemin.com.tr/tr/urunler-detay/folkart-vega-projesi/


----------



## Jakob

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*

*Mavişehir Housing Complex*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 127m
*FLOORS:* 35 fl
*ARCHITECT:* 10 Design










Picture taken by ÇevRim_Dışı:


----------



## Jakob

*DAP Towers Bornova*

*DAP Towers Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.dayimimarlik.com/projects/dap-izmir-kule/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 109m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 30 fl





















https://www.haberturk.com/konutta-en-cok-ilk-alici-kazaniyor-2410099-ekonomi


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

www.folkartincity.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl



















https://resimyukle.xyz/i/BLAP0K


----------



## Jakob

*Inci Tower*

*Inci Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.incitower.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl










Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*The Mercer*

*The Mercer*
Izmir, Turkey

*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Sezyum Architects



















Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Marriott Hotel Izmir*

*Marriott Hotel Izmir*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 8 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Baglan Architects










Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Medicana Hospital*

*Medicana Hospital*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 12 fl










Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Biva Tower*

*Biva Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://bivatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners



















Picture taekn by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Casa Mare Tower*

*Casa Mare Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Dayi Architects



















Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir*

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.mahallbomontiizmir.com/

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*InCity*

*InCity*
*Izmir, Turkey*

www.folkartincity.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 29 fl



















https://www.insaatderyasi.com/14-ma...n-hukumet-ve-belediyeden-talepleri-11449h.htm


----------



## Jakob

*Avcilar Exclusive
Izmir, Turkey*

Avcılar Exclusive

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 7 fl



















https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...C7MTS11RJ2I8gYvOILi4EbAnOTklTuUR6_GP4bpIs.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Modda Bulvar
Izmir, Turkey*






 Modda Bulvar – Her Şey Evinizin Altında!







www.moddabulvar.com





*HEIGHT:* 89m, 86m, 2 x 77m & 56m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl, 28 fl, 2 x 25 fl & 18 fl




























Picture taken by BerkeKayalar2:


----------



## Jakob

*Viltur Villa Saray
Izmir, Turkey

HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Yagcioglu Architects 










https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...aCL57FgiigWctIjQ1YlZD4X69HhS8amxSPuj3cz5g.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*Evora Izmir
Izmir, Turkey






Evora İzmir | Teknik Yapı


İzmir Alsancak’ın kalbinde, Kordon’un yanı başında yer alan Evora İzmir, eşsiz konumu, eksiksiz sosyal alanları, İzmir’in yeni buluşma adresi olacak kültür ve sanat merkezi ile İzmir’in yeni yaşam merkezi olmak için doğuyor.




www.evoraizmir.com





HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
































__





Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## Jakob

*Varyant Tower
Izmir, Turkey*

Varyant Tower Bornova

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















Picture taken by BerkeKayalar2:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar2:


----------



## Jakob

*Inci Tower
Izmir, Turkey*

www.incitower.com

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 18 fl 



















Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

General Waterfront Developments, Izmir


----------



## The Cake On BBQ




----------



## The Cake On BBQ




----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Sha'ar HaShamayim Synagogue & Community Center
Architect: Roni Ruso
Photos by ZM Yasa


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Biva Tower, 34 fl, U/C


















by cancan-izmir


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

IZKA Port, 34 fl, T/O
Architects: Dayı Mimarlık










 By meds









Ege Perla


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Mahall Bomonti, 58 fl, 240m, U/C
Architects: Epig Mimarlık





Mahall Bomonti İzmir







www.mahallbomontiizmir.com


























































source: foursquare


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Selçuk Yaşar Contemporary Art Musem & the new council for District of Konak, Completed 
Architects: Ulema Mimarlık
































































 By Smyniotis


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Folkart Ardıç, Completed


----------



## Jakob

*MEV College
Izmir, Turkey*










Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

*Izka II
Izmir, Turkey* 

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* MHD Design Group 










Picture taken by Melese Parki:


----------



## Jakob

*Irme Electronics Headquarters
Izmir, Turkey

ARCHITECT: *XL Architecture + Engineering


----------



## Jakob

*Cross Alsancak Tunnel 
Izmir, Turkey*

Source
*








*
Source
*







*


----------



## Jakob

*Costal Tunnel System
Izmir, Turkey*

Source 









Source 









Source


----------



## BenFerro




----------



## Jakob

*SOCAR Headquarters
Izmir, Turkey

HEIGHT:* -*
FLOORS: *12 fl*
ARCHITECT:*

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## BenFerro

Yeah the azerbaijani oil&gas company SOCAR has a big oil refinery in Izmir Aliaga. Next investment will be a petrochemical plant.


----------



## Jakob

*Vakif GYO Tower
Izmir, Turkey

HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -


















Source


----------



## Jakob

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir
Izmir, Turkey*

Mahall Bomonti İzmir

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















From the live cam:


----------



## Jakob

*Ikon Tower
Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.ikontower.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 140m
*FLOORS:* 39 fl 



















Picture taken by Fatih Girgin:


----------



## Jakob

*Biva Tower
Izmir, Turkey*

https://bivatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners 



















Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob

*Folkart Vega
Izmir, Turkey*

Folkart Vega

*HEIGHT:* 132m, 129m & 105m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl, 37 fl & 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects



















Source


----------



## offline

Biva Tower




















DSC_1033 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1027 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1025 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Mahall Bomonti İzmir



















DSC_1042 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Varyant Tower
Izmir, Turkey*

Varyant Tower Bornova

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 27 fl



















DSC_1047 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

İzka Port










DSC_1036 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Folkart Incity

www.folkartincity.com/




















DSC_1046 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Bulvar Bayraklı





__





Avcı İnşaat | Newplus | Yaşamınıza Artı Katın


Herkes bir şeyler inşaa edebilir. Ama güven herkesin harcı değildir. Avcı inşaat olarak 1998 yılından bu yana, bütün yapılarımızda kendi ailelerimiz yaşayacakmış gibi düşündük.




www.avciinsaat.com.tr


----------



## offline

Folkart Incity









Folkart Incity Galeri


Folkart Incity fotoğraflarını görmek ve bu eşsiz projeyi detaylı incelemek için burayı ziyaret edebilirsiniz.




www.folkartincity.com


----------



## Jakob

*Izka II
Izmir, Turkey

HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Berence


















Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob

*Bayrakli 1923
Izmir, Turkey*

Bayraklı 1923 | İzmir'in kalbinde..

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*ARCHITECTS:* EPIG Architects



















Picture taken by meds:


----------



## offline

Allsancak İzmir



meds said:


> Lokasyon - Allsancak


----------



## offline

*Bayrakli 1923
Izmir, Turkey*

Bayraklı 1923 | İzmir'in kalbinde..

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*ARCHITECTS:* EPIG Architects











DSC_1162 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir
Izmir, Turkey*

Mahall Bomonti İzmir

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















DSC_1160 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1163 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Biva Tower
Izmir, Turkey
HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners



















DSC_0771 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0779 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0770 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## offline

*Bayrakli 1923
Izmir, Turkey*

Bayraklı 1923 | İzmir'in kalbinde..

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 26 fl
*ARCHITECTS:* EPIG Architects










DSC_0777 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Izka II
Izmir, Turkey

HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 30 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Berence



















DSC_0774 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Konak Namazgah Bath (Hamam) Restoration*








Konak Namazgah Hamamı Restorasyonu - Arkitera


İzmir’in Konak İlçesi’nde buluna Namazgah Hamamı’nın restorasyonu Artı3 Mimarlık tarafından yapıldı ve 2019 yılında tamamlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*Bayraklı Pedestrian Bridge*








Bayraklı Sahili Yaya Köprüsü - Arkitera


Bayraklı sahilinde, Bornova Deresi üzerinde yer alan yaya ve bisiklet köprüsü, İzmir Deniz çalışmaları kapsamında kıyının, yayalar, bisikletliler ve servis araçları için daha erişilebilir bir mekan olmasını sağlamak amacı ile Not Mimarlık tarafından projelendirildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*Payamlı House*








Payamlı Evi - Arkitera


BAGO Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan tek ev, İzmir Seferihisar’ın Payamlı köyünde inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

Çankaya, Pasaport, Basmane | Developments


buranın önünden sık geçiyorum bayadır bir çalışma yok.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Bulvar Hotel








Not Mimarlık


Not Mimarlık, İzmir, Turkey. 6,639 likes · 4 talking about this · 39 were here. işini severek yapan mimarlık bürosu www.notmimarlik.com www.notarchitects.com mimarlığın her alanında kendini...




www.facebook.com


----------



## offline

Çankaya, Pasaport, Basmane | Developments


buranın önünden sık geçiyorum bayadır bir çalışma yok.




www.skyscrapercity.com













The Kar Suites - Kar İnşaat







www.karinsaat.com


----------



## offline

Adım Bornova






Adım Bornova İzmir — Ramsa İnşaat


Uzun yıllardır inşaat ve yapı sektöründe faaliyet gösteren firmamız; resmi olarak 2009 yılında Ramsa İnşaat olarak faaliyetine devam etmektedir.




ramsa.com.tr


----------



## offline

Mia Suites





Mia Suites Bornova | Koç İnşaat


Huzur dolu, doğal bir yaşama hazır mısınız?




miasuitesbornova.com


----------



## offline

Evora İzmir & AllSancak



meds said:


> View attachment 524249
> 
> 
> Projeler - Bolt Team Studio


----------



## offline

Izmir Main Transfer Center (Intercity Bus Terminal - High Speed Rail Terminal - Metro Station - Municipality Bus Station)









Haberler | İzmir Otogarı’nı ana transfer merkezi’ne dönüştürecek proje belli oldu


İzmir Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin otogar için düzenlediği ulusal mimari proje yarışması sonuçlandı.




www.izmir.bel.tr


----------



## offline

*İzmir Main Transfer Center*








1. Ödül, İzmir Büyükşehir Belediyesi Ana Transfer Merkezi Mimari Proje Yarışması - Arkitera


PROJE RAPORU




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

Inci Premium


Account Suspended


----------



## offline

*Biva Tower
Izmir, Turkey
HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners 












BerkeKayalar said:


> Folkart Towers
> 
> 
> Bayraklı, İzmir'da Bina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tr.foursquare.com


----------



## offline

*Mamurbaba House*
Çeşme









Mamurbaba Evi - Arkitera


İzmir Çeşme'de, 817 m2 parsel içinde yer alan tek aile evi, Orkun Nayki Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*ŞH House*
Urla








ŞH Evi - Arkitera


Onurcan Çakır tarafından tasarlanan ve 2019 yılında inşa edilen konut, İzmir Urla kırsalında bulunuyor.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*BY House*
Çeşme








BY Evi - Arkitera


İzmir Ilıca'da bulunan villa projesi Başak Akkoyunlu tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*Blue Horizon House*
Çeşme









Blue Horizon Evi - Arkitera


Çeşme Paşalimanı bölgesinde yaklaşık 1.600 m² büyüklüğündeki proje arazisi deniz seviyesinden başlayarak kademeli olarak 9 metre yüksekliğe ulaşır.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*Bostanlı Skate Plaza*








Bostanlı Kaykay Plaza - Arkitera


İzmir Bostanlı'da bulunan kaykay, paten ve BMX parkı DS Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline

*Bağ Yağları Factory Administrator Building*





__





Bağ Yağları | ZM YASA Architectural Photography







zmyasa.com


----------



## offline

*Varyant Karşıyaka Plus*





__





Varyant Karşıyaka Plus | ZM YASA Architectural Photography







zmyasa.com


----------



## offline

*Karaburun House*





__





Karaburun House | ZM YASA Architectural Photography







zmyasa.com


----------



## offline

*Koray Arslan House*





__





Koray Arslan House | ZM YASA Architectural Photography







zmyasa.com


----------



## offline

*Tırtıl*





__





Tırtıl | ZM YASA Architectural Photography







zmyasa.com


----------



## offline

Gloria Alsancak


https://temelsan.com.tr/projeler/gloria-alsancak/


----------



## offline

*Kemalpaşa Culture and Congress Center*








Kemalpaşa Belediyesi Kültür ve Kongre Merkezi


NOT Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan, 2020 yılında inşa edilen kongre merkezi, Kemalpaşa-Torbalı yolu üzerinde bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Aliağa Youth Center*








Aliağa Gençlik Merkezi


Aliağa Gençlik Merkezi, Yeldeğirmeni Mahallesi’nde Vali Mithatpaşa ve Beyazıt Caddelerinin kesişiminde bulunan 6.467 m² arsa üzerinde yer alıyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Aryom Koru Residence Gaziemir*








Aryom Koru Residence Gaziemir


Projenin az katlı yerleşim planı yapının yatay hatlarıyla birlikte kırsal yaşantıyı canlı tutmayı amaçlar.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Borncity Residence and Hotel*








Borncity Rezidans ve Otel


Demirce Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan proje İzmri Bornova'da bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Yeşilova Neolithic Settlement Visitor Center*








Yeşilova Höyüğü Ziyaretçi Merkezi


Studio Evren Başbuğ ve SCRA Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan Yeşilova Höyüğü Ziyaretçi Merkezi İzmir Bornova’da yer alıyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir
Izmir, Turkey*

Mahall Bomonti İzmir

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















DSC_1275 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

*DAP Towers Bornova
Izmir, Turkey*

DAP İZMİR KULE – Dayı Mimarlık

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 109m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 30 fl




















DSC_1278 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Vakıf GYO Tower, 60fl




























Photo by meds

2020-12-11 by ad hoc, on Flickr

It is on the left bottom. (prep)



meds said:


> Insaat baslamis!!! wohoooooo
> 
> 2020-12-11 by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Izmir Mavişehir Opera House
U/C






















































İzmir Opera Binası Sonunda İnşa Ediliyor - Arkitera


İzmir Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nin internet sitesinden yayınlanan haberde opera binası için 15 Aralık'ta yapım ihalesine çıkılacağı açıklandı.




www.arkitera.com





Photos by cancan-izmir





















cancan-izmir said:


> Dünden,
> 
> 
> https://i.hizliresim.com/BZTaBD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.hizliresim.com/wmnpXQ.jpg


----------



## offline

Viven Life, 14flx2



















Viven Port, 28fl


----------



## offline

Modda Port, 24fl





__





Galeri - Modda Port







www.moddaport.com


----------



## offline

BerkeKayalar said:


> Mia Port, 37fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIA PORT İzmir Koç İnşaat
> 
> 
> Mia Port İzmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miaportizmir.com


Mia Port, 37fl





__





Projeler — Mia Yapı


Mia Yapı 1978’den bugüne ayrıcalıklı yaşam alanlarını sizler için tasarlıyor, üretiyoruz.




kocinsaat.com.tr


----------



## offline

Wind Tower (concept project)




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CH5qsSPHQSP/






Hayri Atak | İç Mimarlık | Mimarlik | Ofisi | İstanbul – Hayri Atak







hayriatak.com


----------



## offline

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir
Izmir, Turkey*

Mahall Bomonti İzmir

*HEIGHT:* 240m
*FLOORS:* 58 fl
*ARCHITECT:* -



















From live cam, during lockdown.

mahall by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

BerkeKayalar said:


> Izmir Mavişehir Opera House
> U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> İzmir Opera Binası Sonunda İnşa Ediliyor - Arkitera
> 
> 
> İzmir Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nin internet sitesinden yayınlanan haberde opera binası için 15 Aralık'ta yapım ihalesine çıkılacağı açıklandı.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arkitera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by cancan-izmir


Dirty area...


----------



## offline

Izmir New City Center skyline

by Smyrniotis

Untitled by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr

İzmir 2021’e girerken by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr

İzmir 2021’e girerken by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr

İzmir 2021’e girerken by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Folkart Vega | 38fl, 37fl, 27fl | 132m, 129m, 105m*








Folkart Vega


Folkart Yapı kaliteli yüksek yapılar, A+ konut ve ofisler, alışveriş merkezleri ve okul projelerine odaklanmaktadır.




folkartvega.com
































Folkart Vega (right) and Mahall Bomonti (left)

by Smyrniotis

Untitled by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Inci Center, 31fl





















Account Suspended


----------



## offline

*Folkart Vega | 38fl, 37fl, 27fl | 132m, 129m, 105m*








Folkart Vega


Folkart Yapı kaliteli yüksek yapılar, A+ konut ve ofisler, alışveriş merkezleri ve okul projelerine odaklanmaktadır.




folkartvega.com














DSC_0055 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir | 58fl | 240m*

Mahall Bomonti İzmir










DSC_0037 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0056 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0015 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

Folkart Vega and Mahall Bomonti:

DSC_0062 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

General view of Izmir's New City Center

DSC_0008 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## BenFerro

The Izmir Skyline view from the Aegean Sea


----------



## offline

Key Hotel & Residence
















Key Residence - Kar İnşaat - İzmir'in Yapısal Farkı







www.karinsaat.com


----------



## offline

A mixed use project at New City Center










































Mat Atölye Mimarlık | GÜÇSAN YAPI







www.matatolye.com


----------



## offline

Viven Tower, 38fl (left) and Vogue Tower, 24fl (right)










Viven:










__
http://instagr.am/p/CK8J8wxM5T1/









Viven Tower | BORNOVA | 38fl | U/C


[URL unfurl = "true"] Galeri - Viven Towers Residence [/ URL] Point bornovanın cevresindeymiş. Yerini tam bilmiyorum. Görünüşü farklı ben begendim. Ikon tower kadar olur ortalama yüksekligi. Resimlerde önünden tramvay gecmesi dikkatimi cekti. Metro yapılmayacak mı. Satısı da baslamıs...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Vogue:










__
http://instagr.am/p/CKo22EoMjc5/









Vogue Tower | BORNOVA | 24fl | U/C


Değerli dostlar, merhaba. Bu konuyu bulamadım, o nedenle açmak istedim. Umarım gözden kaçırıp mükerrer sayfa açmamışımdır. Affınıza sığınarak... http://www.evakvoguetower.com Bornova Altındağ’da yine otogarın karşı bölgesine yapılan bir apartman. 24 kat gözüküyor. 100 metreyi bulur mu...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## meds

Vakif GYO, Mixed Use Project, 52fl

VakıfGYO | İzmir Konak Karma Kullanım Projesi












__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ_Eb8khoSH/


----------



## meds

I made this gif showing all the towers that are currently under construction. The city is going through its biggest construction boom ever which is ironic considering the negative economic situation in the country.

izmir-future-2 by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

meds said:


> I made this gif showing all the towers that are currently under construction. The city is going through its biggest construction boom ever which is ironic considering the negative economic situation in the country.
> 
> izmir-future-2 by ad hoc, on Flickr


Curious how it'd look like from the sea, from this angle



BerkeKayalar said:


> ....
> 
> İzmir 2021’e girerken by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## offline

İzka Port, 34fl










by Smyrniotis

Untitled by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr

by ayhan35


----------



## offline

You can see Bayraklı 1923, Izka 2 and Izka Port which are U/C projects right now.

DSC_0154 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

and Biva Tower (on left)

DSC_0148 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline

*Biva Tower | 32fl | 151m | U/C*

biva tower by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr









Maliyetleri Hesaplayamadı, Satışları Durdurdu!


"Satışları durdurmasak yüzde 50 zarar edecektik"




www.insaatderyasi.com













*Mahall Bomonti İzmir | 58fl | 240m | U/C*






Mahall Bomonti İzmir







www.mahallbomontiizmir.com






















*İstinye Park Shopping Center & Hotel | 111,5m | T/O*









İzmir'e ‘Hyatt’ geliyor







www.izmirgazetesi.com.tr













by skyscrapercityizmir2










*Vakıf GYO | 52fl | Prep*









by skyscrapercityizmir2









*Plus Tower | 38fl | 24flx2 | Prep*






Plus Tower







www.sedimega.com













*Borat Life | 12fl | U/C*





Borat Life | Yaşam için Kalite







boratlife.com













by endingcredits









*Mia Suites | U/C*





Mia Suites Bornova | Koç İnşaat


Huzur dolu, doğal bir yaşama hazır mısınız?




miasuitesbornova.com













DSC_0298 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

*Viven Life | 14flx2 | Prep*





Viven Life | Viven


Viven İnşaat, hedeflerini bilen, doğruluk ve kaliteden taviz vermeden, ilkeleri ile Ege bölgesinde hayata geçirdiği her projeyi bir sanat eseri olarak değerlendiren bir firmadır.




viven.com.tr














by ÇevRim_Dışı


----------



## offline

İzmir skyline

by hrmnli


----------



## offline

BulutOrman






BulutOrman Evleri | İzmir Narlıdere müstakil, bahçeli, satılık villa projeleri


www.bulutormanevleri.com NE VARSA DOĞASINDA VAR Narlıdere’de gökyüzünü boydan boya kaplayan bulutların yemyeşil ormanla buluştuğu çok




tanyer.com


----------



## offline

Urban Renewal of Ege District, Alsancak



























Ege Mahallesi Kentsel Dönüşüm | KONAK | Prep


Ege Mahallesi’nde dönüşüm başladı İzmir Büyükşehir Belediyesi, Ege Mahallesi’nde kentsel dönüşüm için yıkım çalışmalarına başladı. İzmir Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Tunç Soyer, “Kentin merkezindeki bu alan, İzmir için yepyeni bir sembol olacak. Ege Mahallesi, kentin dönüşümü için de bir...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline

Mia Port 37fl









Mia Port Nisanda Lansmana Çıkacak!


Mia Port Nisanda Lansmana Çıkacak!




www.insaatderyasi.com


----------



## offline

*Livin' Izmir | 35fl | 127m*







Livin’İzmir | ZM YASA Architectural Photography







zmyasa.com


----------



## offline

*Teras 35 | 37fl & 21fl | Pro*





Teras35 Mixed-use Center







www.oncuoglu.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium*








Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadyumu


Gürsel Aksel Stadyumu Göztepe Kulübü için, eski stadyumun yerine, İzmir’in Konak ilçesinde konumlanmak üzere günün ve şehrin ihtiyaçlarına göre UEFA ve Futbol Federasyonu kriterlerine uygun şekilde tasarlanmış karma kullanımlı bir yapıdır.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## offline

*Biva Tower | 32fl | 151m | U/C*













Bağlan Arch.Facade Concultancy (@baglan_mimarlik) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





*Varyant Tower | 27fl | T/O*









IMG_2162 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

*Mahall Bomonti İzmir | 58fl | 240m | U/C*













Mahall Bomonti İzmir







www.mahallbomontiizmir.com














__
http://instagr.am/p/COGTQcoDZUI/

IMG_2313 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

*Folkart Vega | 38fl, 37fl, 27fl | 132m, 129m, 105m | U/C*

















Folkart Vega


Folkart Yapı kaliteli yüksek yapılar, A+ konut ve ofisler, alışveriş merkezleri ve okul projelerine odaklanmaktadır.




folkartvega.com














__
http://instagr.am/p/COGTQcoDZUI/

by cancan-izmir


----------



## offline

Kılıçlar Tower, 27fl, prep






KILIÇLAR KULE | EPİG MİMARLIK


KILIÇLAR KULE




www.epigmimarlik.com.tr


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto




----------



## offline

Izmir City Hall's Renovation

It was heavily damaged in the 30th October 2020 earthquake.









İzmir Büyükşehir binası yarışması sonuçlandı... İşte birinci olan proje!


30 Ekim depreminde hasar gördüğü için yıkılması gündemde olan İzmir Büyükşehir Belediye binasının güçlendirilerek tekrar kullanıma sunulması için, Mimarlar Odası İzmir Şubesi'nin düzenlediği öğrenci yarışması sonuçlandı.



www.gundemebakis.com
















































before
















Dosya:İzmir Büyükşehir Belediye Binası.jpg - Vikipedi







tr.wikipedia.org


----------



## offline

*TradeMark Pi Bornova*














Adnan Kılıçoğlu | Kılıçoğlu İnşaat


İnşaat sektörününün temellerinden yetişip gelen ve bugün İzmir'in öncü projelerine ismini yazdıran Adnan Kılıçoğlu markası, 1999 yılında İzmir'de kuruldu.



www.adnankilicoglu.com





by Tahabaltac


----------



## offline

General view of Izmir's skyline by Smyrniotis. Mahall Bomonti -Izmir's tallest building with 240 meters- is rising, you can see it in the middle of the photo.


----------



## meds

Evora Izmir




















Emlak Konut


----------



## meds

All Sancak




























Emlak Konut


----------



## meds

These two projects are next to each other and they're both at the foundation stage










https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Önaylar+Yapı

Inci Premium










Modda Port


----------



## offline

*Biva Tower | 32fl | 151m | U/C*

biva tower by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

by Tahabaltac










*Folkart Vega | 38fl, 37fl, 27fl | 132m, 129m, 105m | U/C and 
Mahall Bomonti İzmir | 58fl | 240m | U/C*









sozcu.com.tr

*Evora İzmir | Prep

















*





Evora İzmir | Teknik Yapı


İzmir Alsancak’ın kalbinde, Kordon’un yanı başında yer alan Evora İzmir, eşsiz konumu, eksiksiz sosyal alanları, İzmir’in yeni buluşma adresi olacak kültür ve sanat merkezi ile İzmir’in yeni yaşam merkezi olmak için doğuyor.




www.evoraizmir.com


















Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## offline

Havuz İzmir (Pool Izmir)








Havuz İzmir


Not Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan Bornova Yarı Olimpik Havuz Projesi (Havuz İzmir), Aşık Veysel Rekreasyon Alanı’nda yer alıyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## meds

*Trademark Pi Bornova*

500 residential, 27 commercial units


----------



## meds

*IzQ Innovation Center



















1. Ödül, İzmir Ticaret Odası Binası Yenileme Fikir Projesi Yarışması - Arkitera*



Tiphareth said:


> IzQ inovasyon binası son hali. Pasaport.


----------



## offline

Renovation of old Tekel Cigarette Factory

Museum of Aegean Civilizations / Culture and Art Complex

Before






After





























https://www.egepostasi.com/politika/bakan-ersoy-yerinde-acikladi-tekel-fabrikasi-kultur-sanat-kompleksi-h267982.html


----------



## meds

*Gloria Alsancak

















*

Under Construction



Tiphareth said:


> Gloria Alsancak


----------



## meds

*Folkart Vega | 38fl, 37fl, 27fl | 132m, 129m, 105m | U/C








*

Getting closer to T/O






































Folkart Vega Tower | Fibrobeton


----------



## meds

*Güçsan Yapı | 33fl | Prep*










Currently on the foundation stage. The site is visible on the left side of the photo.










http://www.matatolye.com/portfolio_page/gucsan-yapi/


----------



## offline

October 10 (2015 Ankara bombings) Memorial 













































İZMİR | Parklar ve Peyzaj


GÜzel olmuş. tam Çiğdem çitleyip kabukları ile kirletmelik mekan olmuş.




www.skyscrapercity.com





by Tiphareth


----------



## offline

Fors İzmir, 33fl, prep














Fors İzmir


İzmir’in En Özel Rezidansında AİLE YAŞAMI BAŞLIYOR! Fors İzmir, sadece bir rezidans projesi değil, geleneksel mahalle hayatını en konforlu şekilde yaşayacağınız, hayatınıza farklı renkler katacak yeni bir yaşam anlayışıdır. Komşularınıza çat kapı kahveye gidebileceğiniz, çocuklarınızın arkadaş...




www.forsizmir.com


----------



## offline

Construction boom in Izmir, you can see Allsancak, Evora Alsancak, Mahall Bomonti and Folkart Vega:



























İZMİR | Summary of Projects | Yeni Kent Merkezi 2021


welcome to YKM




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline

Inci Smyrna, 45fl, app


----------



## offline

Folkart Vega | 38fl, 37fl, 27fl | 132m, 129m, 105m | T/O (left)

Folkart Nova | 38fl | 143m | Prep (right)


----------



## skyscrapercityizmir2

The future highest skyscraper of İzmir city

67fl/ ~290-300m / App


----------



## skyscrapercityizmir2

offline said:


> Inci Smyrna, 45fl, app


new pictures


----------



## offline

Medyan 35

before










new updates, the project has changed.


















İki Konak (Vakıf GYO) | KONAK (Yeni Kent Merkezi) |...


Camii belki ileride limelight gibi diskotek olur cemaati azalınca. Amin. Müslüman aleminin ilk limelighti. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limelight#New_York_City_location




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline

offline said:


> Medyan 35
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new updates, the project has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> İki Konak (Vakıf GYO) | KONAK (Yeni Kent Merkezi) |...
> 
> 
> Camii belki ileride limelight gibi diskotek olur cemaati azalınca. Amin. Müslüman aleminin ilk limelighti. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limelight#New_York_City_location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


 Latest version:

İki Konak, 50fl, 27fl


----------



## offline

Inci Mega, 200m

incimega3 by Berke*, on Flickr

incimega by Berke*, on Flickr

incimega2 by Berke*, on Flickr


----------



## offline

Nava, 26fl


----------



## offline

Megapol City, 38fl, 24flx2




































Megapol City | KONAK (Yeni Kent Merkezi) | 38fl | 24flx2...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline

Divan Residence, 49fl, Prep









Divan Residence İzmir







www.divanresidenceizmir.com


----------



## TayfunVural

*Fors Izmir

Floors: 33 fl
Height: 
Status: U/C *


















U/C. Photographs taken by *cancan-izmir *at Fors İzmir | KONAK (Yeni Kent Merkezi) | 33fl | U/C


----------



## TayfunVural

*Evora Izmir 

Floors: 1 x 27 fl, 5 x 25 fl
Height:
Status: U/C*










Construction status from this past month of September. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural

*Viven Tower

Floors: 38 fl
Height:
Status: U/C*


























Construction status as of 14 October. Source.


----------



## skyscrapercityizmir2

.


----------



## TayfunVural

*Inci Premium

Floors: 33 fl
Height:
Status: U/C*


























U/C. Photograph taken by hrmnli at Inci Premium | KONAK (Yeni Kent Merkezi) | 33fl | U/C


----------



## TayfunVural

*Folkart Nova

Floors: 39 fl
Height: 143m
Status: U/C*


















Foundation plate seen in the lower center-left corner; the start of the structural construction works is imminent.


----------



## offline

Developments in Izmir's New City Center: Mahall Bomonti (Izmir's current tallest building with 240 meters) and others. (Folkart Vega, AllSancak, Evora Alsancak)

by Smyrniotis


----------



## offline

Neva Yalı İzmir, U/C


















Neva Yalı İzmir


Neva Yalı İzmir, Karşıyaka, İzmir konut projesi ile ilgili fiyatlar ve tüm detaylar. Rönesans Holding, İzmir'in merkezinde yeni bir projeye başlıyor.




www.guncelprojebilgileri.com


----------



## offline

Gümüş Tower, Pro


















Gümüş Tower | SALHANE (Yeni Kent Merkezi) | 40fl | Pro


Gümüş Tower Gümüş İnşaat, Bayraklı Salhane’de yer alan kendi arazisi üzerine gökdelen projesi hayata geçirecek. Gümüş Tower projesi 40 kattan oluşacak. Karma bir proje olarak düşünülen projenin yüzde 25’i ofis, yüzde 75’i konut olarak planlanacak. Proje mimari tasarımı ile ön plana çıkacak...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

